# whats it like when a bird molts?



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

What is it like when a bird molts?
Will the colors change?
What does it look like? (I think mines molting now.) 
Does anyone have any pics?
How often will my budgie molt?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Feathers, feathers, everywhere!!!  A very healthy bird will drop a bunch of feathers in just a few days, then grow them back in about a week. Molting is very stressful for the bird so you want to give them the best nutrition and peace and quiet. Adding a bit more oil seeds, such as safflower, will help the new feathers come in better. The incoming feathers are very tender and most birds are irritable at this time, so give them their space and minimize handling. When the new feathers start to desheath (you'll see the crumbs of the sheath when they groom), provide a bath to help make this easier and more comfortable for your bird.

Sometimes there is a change in color intensity on a young bird's first adult molt, but after that they stay the same. Especially when they molt head and neck feathers, they can look really bad! Walter and Grace looked totally moth-eaten two weeks ago. Fancy pigeons with incoming crest feathers can have a spikey look. It would be interesting to see a photo of a Jacobin in molt. Sorry, don't know about budgies' cycle.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

TerriB said:


> Feathers, feathers, everywhere!!!  A very healthy bird will drop a bunch of feathers in just a few days, then grow them back in about a week. Molting is very stressful for the bird so you want to give them the best nutrition and peace and quiet. Adding a bit more oil seeds, such as safflower, will help the new feathers come in better. The incoming Sometimes there is a change in color intensity on a young bird's first adult molt, but after that they stay the same.


Terri, I am so glad I decided to read this thread.
Jesse's age has been a mystery to us. Shortly after we found him in January 2004, some of his white feathers turned brown. Now we are pretty confident that he is two years old. Thank you.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is some more info. on moulting:

http://www.feathered-follies.com/what_is_moulting.htm


----------

